# Longworth for jet mini



## Bill Bolen (Jan 8, 2008)

I gotta admit I've been having a ball making these things. Posted a pic earlier with an 8 jaw chuck. I just finished one with 6 jaws for my jet mini, and the day before I made a 14" 6 jaw for myself, or I might try peddeling it off? Tried something a bit different on the big one this time. I bought a set of Nova jumbo jaw bumpers rather than using the chair leg tips. Not so much mass moving around in front of you and seems to hold as well. I haven't decided which attaching pins I like the best in-use yet. ...Bill...


----------



## Ohio Ron (Dec 22, 2007)

I am intrigued with this set up and want to know more. You have done some great work. Where can I get the plans for this? I am some what a lathe novice and like this devise . It opens up a new world for me.

Thanks
Ron


----------



## Bill Bolen (Jan 8, 2008)

Ron: This is the step-by-step I followed from the woodcenteral site. The one pictured is for a 4 pin, but a six is simple to layout and an 8 pin even easier...Bill....
http://www.woodcentral.com/articles/turning/articles_485.shtml


----------



## JON BELL (Nov 2, 2007)

Wow,if I knew what you guys were talking about that would be a nice link.:laughing:


----------



## Bill Bolen (Jan 8, 2008)

Jon: A Longworth chuck is a homemade tool that fits onto your lathe. After you have turned a bowl you flip it over, mount it in this chcuk so you can finish turn the bottom of the bowl. You want the bottom to look as good as the rest of the bowl. Human nature seems to demand that the first thing a person does when looking at a bowl is to flip it over to look at the bottom! Don't ask me why but it seems to be true!...Bill...


----------

